# Bored sick with flu



## ironman (Jan 25, 2018)

Well like it says im sick. Lot crazy thougts in down time . .why is there a facebook group travelers doing it right all post are seeking rides. 30 plus olds calling themselves kids . not bashing
Just wondering . i been traveling since before beepers where out. Always finding work . or hustle . i share with who ever i meet in need . so im the guy who puts few bucks or stuff in people hands . im blessed i can get what i need.. I slept on park benches in sketchy areas . i stayed in the best hotels eat like king . fly thousands of miles . driven across USA more times than most truckers . no regrets still moving . lot freinds are gone . . being sick to much time to think 
Few days i be ok back at it. My entire life i know be good to one another 
Share respect . trust sparely. Sober mind smart and cost less.i don't understand lot of younger people views of things but i totally respect .people aee different. Thats .


----------



## Hobo Mud (Jan 27, 2018)

Hope you get to feeling better friend. Beepers! Lol! Have not heard that term in years. Certainly keep us posted. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2018)

Beepers were so cool for like ten seconds in my life.


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 27, 2018)

Hope you're feeling better bro. 

Beepers...I have always had a shitty memory for numbers (dyscalculia), so I had to keep a list of numbers on me at all times so I'd know who the hell was paging me.


----------

